# What should I do about these tails?



## TheSheepGirl (Sep 4, 2010)

My lambs arrived yesterday. When I had asked the breeder if their tails had been docked, she told me no. Not surprisingly my lambs arrived with full tails, but their tails have been banded. Their is a castrating band around each one. The lambs are five months old.

What should I do with these banded tails? Should I just leave the bands and hope for the best or should I have them docked?

Since it is not fly season I'm not worried about that, but I don't have any equipment on hand either. All I have is a sharp knife and no experience with docking.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 4, 2010)

The tails should eventually fall off.  No worries.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 4, 2010)

Shame on the breeder for waiting so long.  


And yes, they'll fall off. You don't have to do anything.


----------

